#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Quais equipamentos Telefone IP - PTP

## Nicogyn

Quais equipamentos com melhor custo benefício para usar uma linha telefônica analógica pela rede wifi ponto-a-ponto?

----------


## sphreak

> Quais equipamentos com melhor custo benefício para usar uma linha telefônica analógica pela rede wifi ponto-a-ponto?


2 ATAs - 1 FXS e 1 FXO marca Linksys

----------


## Nicogyn

Ok, obrigado!

----------

